# Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)



## Freakless08 (4. Februar 2010)

*Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Hallo.
Ich suche verschiedene ältere TOP Spiele für "schwächere" Systeme (Notebook/Netbook/Nettop). Welche Art von Spiel ist egal. Die Spiele sollten/können auch älter sein (ab 5 Jahre bis X) - sollten auf älteren Systemen (z.B. 1,6 GHZ Atom Prozessor) laufen.

Derzeit fallen mir folgende ein:
Unreal 1 + Addon
Descent (1-3)
Lucas Arts Adventures
Q**ke und D**m Reihe, Duke Nukem 1/2/3D
Earth 2150


Welche weitere ältere Spiele sind noch empfehlenswert?


----------



## Wargrown (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Ganz klar Max Payne.
Da ohne Shader auch für Intel GMA's geeignet.

AOE2 läuft auch super.


----------



## AchtBit (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Freelancer, Grand Prix Legends, Carmageddon TDR 2000, RC Heli, Revolt, Homeworld, Crimson Skies, Forsaken, Hexen II


Heavy Metal FAKK 2  ich liebe das Game.


----------



## burns (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Operation Flashpoint - Cold War Crisis 


Voll ausgeschrieben wegen doofem uppercase Filter, 
und Verwechslungsgefahr mit nem Schrottspiel von Kotmasters.


----------



## Flotter Geist (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Diablo2 + ADDon


----------



## Phonix1 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

starcraft, und eventuell star trek armada 1+2 (laufen auf einem Netbook mit schrottiger gma950 Grafik wenigstens ohne irgendwelche heftigen grafikbugs)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

heroes of might and magic 1 bis 3 (4 is shice, 5 wohl zu neu)  rundenbasierte strategie, darf meinermeinung auf keinem laptop fehlen xD


----------



## Ahab (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Half Life. Der erste Teil.  Und Quake 3. Das gibts mittlerweile aber auch als Browsergame.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Hmm, älter als 5 Jahre, gut.
_No One Lives Forever_ 1 + 2,_ Mafia_ (Steuerung und Schwierigkeitsgrad sind gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber an sich tolles Spiel), _Age of Mythology_, _Far Cry_, _The Suffering_, _Unreal Tournament 2004_, _Starlancer_ und _Freelancer_, _System Shock_ 1 + 2, _Unreal_ (ich weiß, kennst du schon, aber das Spiel MUSS man einfach in jeder Retroliste erwähnen), _DER HERR DER RINGE: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde_, _Grand Theft Auto 3_ und _Vice City_, _Max Payne_ 1+2, _Medal of Honor: Allied Assault_, _Call of Duty_, _STAR WARS: Jedi-Knight 1 + 3_, _Forsaken_. Zwar nicht älter als 5 Jahre, aber sehr hardwareschonend und gut gemacht ist _LEGO Star Wars: Das offizielle Computerspiel._
Mehr fallen mir jetzt auf Anhieb nicht ein.
EDIT: _STAR WARS: Knights of the Old Republic_, ganz vergessen..


----------



## fuzzi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

-Half Life
-Gothic 1


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Rollcage Stage 2..habs letztens bei mir wieder zum laufen bekommen auf Win7, obwohl das Spiel von 2000 ist!
Hat ne schöne Grafik und is einfach nur Geil


----------



## seiender (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Such dir was aus 
FIFA läuft acuh bis 2008
*3rd Person Action/Shooter*
G-Police - Läuft flüssig
GTA - Läuft flüssig
GTA 2 (London) - Laufen beide samt "Add-On" flüssig.
*GTA 3 / San Andreas - Läuft mit starken Abstrichen in der Grafik (Patch installieren!)
Max Payne - Läuft flüssig
Max Payne 2 - Läuft flüssig
Soldat - Läuft flüssig

_*@GTA 3: Eventuell muss erst ein externer Monitor angeschlossen werden um die Auflösungsprobleme beim Start zu umgehen._

*Action-Adventure*
Heavy Metal F.A.K.K 2 - Läuft flüssig
Soul Reaver - Läuft flüssig
Tomb Raider - Läuft flüssig
Tomb Raider 2 - Läuft flüssig

*Adventure (Point'n Click etc..)*
The Nomad Soul - Läuft flüssig

*Egoshooter (3D-Shooter)*
Call of Duty - Läuft flüssig
Call of Duty United Offensive - Läuft flüssig
*Counter Strike 1.6 - Läuft anscheinend nur bedingt!
Counter Strike: Condition Zero - läuft mit klitzekleinen Abstrichen flüssig
Half Life - Läuft flüssig
Open Arena - Läuft flüssig
Quake - Läuft flüssig
Quake 2 - Läuft flüssig
Quake 3 - Läuft flüssig
Rainbow Six: Ravenshield - Läuft flüssig
Red Faction - Läuft flüssig
Return to Castle Wolfenstein - Läuft mit klitzekleinen Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Serious Sam - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Serious Sam 2nd Encounter - Läuft mit einigen Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Soldier of Fortune - Läuft flüssig
Thief - Läuft flüssig
Thief 2 - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Unreal - Läuft flüssig
Unreal Tournament - Läuft flüssig
Unreal Tournament 2003 - Läuft flüssig mit kleinen Grafikabstrichen
XIII - Läuft flüssig

_*@CS1.6: Hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander... Beim einen läufts, beim anderen nicht. Es ist sehr oft von starken FPS Einbrüchen die Rede. Wird wohl Konfigurations-/Enginebedingt seinen Ursprung haben._

*Jump'n Run*
Rayman - Läuft flüssig
Rayman 2 - Läuft flüssig
Rayman 3 - Läuft flüssig

*Knobelspiele*
Frozen Bubble - Läuft flüssig

*Rennspiele*
Flatout - läuft mit starken Grafikabstrichen akzeptabel
MotoGP 2003 - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Re-Volt - Läuft flüssig
Trackmania Nations - Läuft mit starken Abstrichen der Grafik akzeptabel.

*Rollenspiele*
Diablo - Läuft flüssig
Diablo 2 / Lord of Destruction - Läuft flüssig
Dungeon Siege - Läuft flüssig
Dungeon Siege 2 - Läuft mit einigen Grafikabstrichen flüssig
Fallout - Läuft flüssig
Fallout 2 - läuft flüssig
Gothic - Läuft flüssig
Gothic 2 - Läuft flüssig mit geringen Abstrichen in der Grafik
Neverwinter Nights + Add-Ons - Läuft flüssig

*Sportspiele*
Mat Hoffman Pro BMX - Läuft flüssig
Tony Hawk Pro Skater 4 - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig

*Strategiespiele*
Age of Empires - Läuft flüssig
Age of Empires 2 - Läuft flüssig
Anno 1602 - Läuft flüssig
Battle for Wesnoth - Läuft flüssig
Black & White - Läuft flüssig
BosWars - Läuft flüssig (eventuell Anpassung der Konfigurationsdatei: 800*640)
Command & Conquer - Läuft flüssig
Commandos - Läuft flüssig
Commandos 2 - Läuft flüssig
Commandos 3 - Läuft flüssig
Die Siedler - Läuft flüssig
Die Siedler 2 - Läuft flüssig
Die Sielder 3 - Läuft flüssig
Dungeon Keeper - Läuft flüssig
Dungeon Keeper 2 - Läuft flüssig
Globulation 2 - Läuft flüssig
Jagged Alliance 2 - Läuft flüssig
Patrizier 2 - Läuft flüssig
Port Royal - Läuft flüssig
Starcraft - Läuft flüssig
Warcraft - Läuft flüssig
Warcraft II - Läuft flüssig
Warcraft III / The Frozen Throne - Läuft mit leichten Grafikabstrichen flüssig.
Warzone 2100 - Läuft flüssig
Worms - Läuft flüssig
Worms 2 - Läuft flüssig
Worms 4 Mayhem - Läuft flüssig
Worms World Party - Läuft flüssig

*Wirtschaftssimulationen*
Rollercoaster Tycoon - Läuft flüssig
SimCity 2000 - Läuft flüssig
SimCity 3000 - Läuft flüssig
Sim City 4 - Läuft flüssig



**** Emulatoren ****

DosBox - Läuft ohne großen Konfigurationsaufwand. Erfreulich ist auch, dass sehr sehr viele DOS-Spiele schon als Freeware im Netz legal zu erwerben sind. Im Folgenden stehen einige Seiten mit vielen DOS-Games zur Auswahl: www.dosgames.com, www.dosgamesdownload.com, www.dosgamesarchive.com

SNES-Emulatoren - Ohne Frage gehören ZSNES und SNES9X zu den besten SNES-Emulatoren die es gibt. Sie spielen nahezu jedes SNES-Game ab und das auch noch ohne Schwierigkeiten. Zudem unterstützen beide Emulatoren das LAN-Gaming, um über das Netzwerk auch mit Kollegen alte Zeiten auferleben zu lassen.

Nintendo 64 - Auch hier heben sich zwei Emulatoren aus der Masse heraus: "Project64" und "1964" sind unübertroffen die besten Emulatoren für N64 Roms. Man merkt aber leider recht schnell das dem Eee in einigen Roms die Puste ausgeht. Somit lassen sich einige Games nur mit entsprechenden Einstellungen der Plugins flüssig zocken. Eine Empfehlung sei hier aber dennoch ausgesprochen: Denn wen einige Grafikabstriche und Pluginoptimierungen nicht abschrecken wird viel Freude mit alten N64 Titeln haben.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Thanks für die Übersicht und natürlich auch für die anderen Vorschläge. Sind wirklich einige sehr gute Games dabei.


----------



## Sash (6. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

x-wing alliance


----------



## i3810jaz (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

ich glaub asterix xxl2 könnt laufen hab ich meinem kleinen bruder geschenkt läuft mit max einstellungen auf so ner alten chip grafik karte (das ding gehört ins museum)


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Doom Ultimate Collection
Duke Nukem 3D
Star Craft
Diablo

(solltest du mit ersten beiden spielen problemen haben, sie aus gründen der kombatibilität, sie unter vista,7 32/64bit zum laufen zu bringen, bitte melde dich kurz, ich kann dir gerne weiterhelfen!)


----------



## Tytator (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

Little Big Adventure 1 und 2, Verkehrs Gigant, Anno 1602 und Suzuki Alstare Extreme Racing kann ich alle nur empfehlen.


----------



## Freakless08 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> (solltest du mit ersten beiden spielen problemen haben, sie aus gründen der kombatibilität, sie unter vista,7 32/64bit zum laufen zu bringen, bitte melde dich kurz, ich kann dir gerne weiterhelfen!)


Meinst du JFDuke und ZDoom bzw. Dosbox? But Thanks


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gesucht : Gute Spiele (älter als 5 Jahre)*

ganz Klar *Diablo 2* - bin ich auch gerade wieder seit ca. 1,5 wochen am zocken.. leider habe ich meinen alten charakter verlegt - nun ist wieder ein neuer dran - immerhin mußte diablo schon dran glauben und baal sollte die tage folgen 
lvl 27 Barbar


----------

